# Meine Teichplanung und viele Fragen-Fred



## meikie (6. Aug. 2019)

Hi,
mein Name ist Michael, werde demnächst 38. Meine Frau und ich sind jetzt soweit mit der Haussanierung fertig. Wir haben ein schönes Grundstück erworben und mein Traum von Anfang an, war, hier ein Schwimmteich zu integrieren. (Idee ist irgendwie ein Schwimmbereich von 15x3Meter (Tiefe 1,3 bis 2 Meter). Wie groß dann der Teich am Ende wird, hängt auch wahrscheinlich davon ab, was ich an Filterzone usw. benötige)
Unser Anliegen ist es, weniger Technik ist besser, aber ganz ohne Technik möchten wir es auch nicht probieren. Darüber hinaus möchte ich schon alle Vorkehrungen treffen, um evtl. mal mehr Technik anschließen zu können ohne hinterher den ganzen Teich wieder umzubauen.

Ich fange jetzt mit der eigentlichen Planung an und fuchse mich in das doch sehr komplexe Thema.
Wahrscheinlich ist die Planung mit das Wichtigste bei einem so "kleinen" Vorhaben. Daher habe ich jetzt schon ein paar Fragen, damit ich mal im Urlaub mit planen, skizzieren usw. anfangen kann.

*Natürlich stellt sich die erste Frage, welche Umsetzung wir anstreben.*
   - es gibt hier den NaturaGart-Teich mit der Ziel-Saug-Technik und dem separaten Filterteich. Finde ich grundsätzlich spannend, allerdings habe ich jetzt schon in einigen Foren gelesen, dass die Umsetzung von Naturagart nicht alles Ausschöpft.
   - dann habe ich auf TopTeich gelesen, dass man eine tiefe Filterzone mit Substrat auffüllt um die Filterung zu übernehmen.
   - und dann eben die Umsetzung mit viel Technik zum Filtern.
Gibt es denn noch andere Arten der Umsetzbarkeit?

Für uns wäre es denkbar, einen Hybrid-Teich zu bauen. Grundsätzlich sind wir sehr Naturverbunden und möchten so viel wie möglich Natur im Teich haben, allerdings sind wir offen für alle hilfreichen Tipps. Und der Traum von jedem Schwimmteich-Besitzer ist ein klares Wasser in der Schwimmzone.

*Die nächste Frage: Welche Folie?*
Wir finden die Möglichkeit mit dem Vermörteln der Folie sehr spannend. Erstens um der Folie einen zusätzlichen Schutz zu liefern (evtl. länger haltbar, weil keine UV-Strahlung direkt einwirkt und wegen unserem verrückten Hund) und natürlich finden wir das optisch ansprechender.
*
Die nächste Frage: Wie mache ich das mit der Folie?*
Auch hier find ich den Naturagart-Ansatz mit einer vorverschweißten Gesamtfolie sehr spannend. Da ich aber gerne den Schwimmbereich optisch abgrenzen möchte, habe ich hier an eine Verschalung gedacht.
Wegen den senkrechten Wänden würde das aber nicht funktionieren.

Meine Frage daher: macht es Sinn die vorverschweißte Folie schön auszulegen und auf die Folie die Verschalung zu bauen?

*Wieviel Technik wäre für den Anfang okay?*
Ich finde das Naturagart-System grundsätzlich nicht verkehrt, mit dem Schwerkraftsystem. Also ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine Bodenabsaugung und einen Skimmer einsetzen. Bei der größe des Teiches wären vielleicht mehrere Bodenabsaugungen sinnvoll. Vor allem würde ich das Ganze so aufbauen, dass ich hinterher meine Technik ohne Probleme erweitern kann, falls es nicht funktionieren sollte.

Natürlich hätten wir es gerne, dass die Natur so viel wie möglich selbst macht, aber ich habe schon gelesen, dass einige mit Schwimmteich Kategorie 1 nachträglich auf 2 oder sogar 3 ausgebaut haben.

Als Technik dachte ich jetzt an ein Grobschmutzfilter (Trommelfilter lese ich dazu sehr oft in diesem Forum) und an einen Luftheber. Es gibt hier so viele Threads dazu, doch ist es echt sehr schwierig die richtigen Threads zu finden.
Daher meine Bitte, könntet ihr mir ein paar Links geben, wo ich zB. den genauen Aufbau eines Lufthebers lernen kann und eine Anleitung wie man diesen selbst bauen kann?

Da wir noch einen kleinen Bachlauf/Wasserfall möchten, kommt dafür natürlich nur eine normale Pumpe in Frage.

*Gehirnfürze die ich gerne hätte?*
An einer Stelle des Teiches kommt außen eine Lounge mit kleiner Bar hin. Da diese Lounge unter dem Wasserspiegel ist, war die Idee auf der Innenseite des Teiches an dieser Stelle 2 Sitzhocker zu installieren mit einer Theke über den Rand.
Das Problem ist die feste Installation der 2 Sitzhocker auf der Folie? Wie würdet ihr sowas umsetzen?

Dann habe ich ein Bild gefunden, wo jemand einen Whirlpool im Teich hatte. Das finden wir beide extrem spannend. Frage ist, wie das technisch umzusetzen ist und wie teuer sowas am Ende des Tages wird.

Es kommen bestimmt noch viele weitere Fragen in den nächsten Wochen. Der Teichbau ist auf 3 Quartal 2020 geplant, damit wir hoffentlich die ersten Schwimmzüge im Sommer 2021 machen können.

*Schwimmteiche anschauen*
In einem andren Thread habe ich schon nach Schwimmteichen in meiner Region gefragt, damit ich mir diese mal anschauen kann. Bitte meldet euch 
Eure Teiche in der Region Heilbronn/Hohenlohe und Umgebung


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Anregungen.
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Hohenlohe
Michael mit Katharina


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2019)

Herzlich Willkommen.



meikie schrieb:


> - dann habe ich auf TopTeich gelesen, dass man eine tiefe Filterzone mit Substrat auffüllt um die Filterung zu übernehmen.
> - und dann eben die Umsetzung mit viel Technik zum Filtern.
> Gibt es denn noch andere Arten der Umsetzbarkeit?


...eine Kombination aus Beiden ist eine gute Alternative.



meikie schrieb:


> Und der Traum von jedem Schwimmteich-Besitzer ist ein klares Wasser in der Schwimmzone.


...klares Wasser ist schön, aber dennoch können sich Algen im Teich an den Wänden und am Grund bilden, die beim Baden aufgewirbelt werden. Wenn euch das nicht so stört, sollte es umsetzbar sein. Zu Bedenken gebe ich dennoch, dass das gesamte System "Teich" auch eine Zeit lang braucht, bis sich die richtige und ausreichende Biologie entwickelt hat. Also da sind schon mal 2-3 Jahre möglich, die man Geduld haben sollte.



meikie schrieb:


> Wir finden die Möglichkeit mit dem Vermörteln der Folie sehr spannend. Erstens um der Folie einen zusätzlichen Schutz zu liefern (evtl. länger haltbar, weil keine UV-Strahlung direkt einwirkt und wegen unserem verrückten Hund) und natürlich finden wir das optisch ansprechender.


...dem spricht auch nichts entgegen...dazu findet ihr in dem Bereich "Schwimmteiche & Naturpools" bzw. in den Bau-Dokumentationen gute Berichte & Erfahrungen.



meikie schrieb:


> Bei der größe des Teiches wären vielleicht mehrere Bodenabsaugungen sinnvoll. Vor allem würde ich das Ganze so aufbauen, dass ich hinterher meine Technik ohne Probleme erweitern kann, falls es nicht funktionieren sollte.


Hier wird es dann spannend, denn es gibt die Bodenabläufe/Schmutzrinnen von Naturagart und die Standardbodenabläufe aus dem Koibereich. Da muss man schauen... denn beide Systeme arbeiten doch etwas unterschiedlich.



meikie schrieb:


> Als Technik dachte ich jetzt an ein Grobschmutzfilter (Trommelfilter lese ich dazu sehr oft in diesem Forum) und an einen Luftheber.


...das ist eine gute Wahl, denn der Trommelfilter holt regelmäßig und nahezu vollautomatisch den Schmutz aus dem Wasserkreislauf, was die biologischen Filterstufen entlastet. Luftheber ist auch eine gute Wahl, da somit keinerlei Strom-führende Teile mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommen. Mal abgesehen, von einer evtl. UVC-Leuchte. Die Arbeitsweise eines Lufthebers ist soweit geläufig!? ...also keine bzw. nur sehr geringe Förderhöhe über Wasserlinie, keine richtig starke Strömungspumpe...dafür ein hohes Volumen mit wenig Energieaufwand & gleichzeitige Sauerstoffanreicherung



meikie schrieb:


> Da wir noch einen kleinen Bachlauf/Wasserfall möchten, kommt dafür natürlich nur eine normale Pumpe in Frage.


...hier würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einer 12 V Pumpe raten, welche auch entsprechendes Volumen und Höhe leisten kann.

Es werden sich bestimmt noch weitere Fragen ergeben und durch die User hier auch verschiedene Antworten & Meinungen ergeben. Weiterhin viel Spaß beim Schmökern in den vielen guten Beiträgen hier im Form.


----------



## meikie (8. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Zack,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Wie funktioniert denn das mit dem Substrat? Wie lange kann man das benutzen? Gibt es denn Pflanzen die auch auf Substrat schön werden? Wir hätten schon gerne Pflanzen im Teich und nicht nur vereinzelt ein paar Halme.
Das ein Schwimmteich nicht immer 100% clean ist, ist uns schon klar und macht uns auch nix aus. Wie gesagt, wir sind sehr Naturverbunden. Nur habe ich halt keine Lust, in 5 Jahren einen Teich zu haben, der nicht mehr funktioniert, weil das Ökosystem kaputt ist.
Daher auch einen mechanischen Filterbereich.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall in meinem Urlaub zu planen. Ich werde dann gerne hier Skizzen reinstellen um Sie mit Euch zu besprechen.

Sonnige Grüße
Michael


----------



## bernias (8. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Michael.
Lies Dir mal den Baubericht von anz111 durch. Schwimmteich geht auch ohne (viel) Technik


----------



## meikie (8. Aug. 2019)

Danke bernias,

Genau die Bau-Doku habe ich mir schon angeschaut.
Aber auch er hat nachträglich ein paar Filter eingebaut. Aber so ähnlich stelle ich es mir auch vor


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Aug. 2019)

Hallo Michael,

wenn dir 63927 nicht zu weit ist (dürften von Heilbronn ca, 1,5 h mit dem Auto sein) könnt ihr gerne unseren Teich besichtigen. Ist nach Naturagart gebaut 
20m x 11 m. und seit Sommer 2015 in Betrieb. Schreib mir bei Interesse einfach eine Kurznachricht.


----------



## meikie (30. Aug. 2019)

Hi,

Hier meine erste Grobskizze. So ähnlich stelle ich es mir vor.
Die Hütte und die 2 Bäume sind Massstabgerecht. Den Schwimmteich habe ich grob gezeichnet.

Idee ist folgende: 
-Oben eine Filterzone mit Substrat zu machen
- Ringsum der Schwimmzone ein paar Pflanzen im Teich ( weniger als Filter gedacht)
-Technik soll ein Trommelfilter + Luftheber zum Einsatz kommen.

Meine Fragen dazu:

-Sind die Dimensionen (Filterzone zu Schwimmzone) ausreichend?
-Was ist schlecht an dieser Gestaltung? 
-sind die Tiefen der Schwimmzone okay und gut umsetzbar?






Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Michael


----------



## Zacky (30. Aug. 2019)

Hi. Ich persönlich finde die Aufteilung ganz gut. Sieht optisch nach 30/70 oder schon 40/60 aus und wenn das dann alles gut bepflanzt und "eingefahren" ist, sollte es gut funktionieren. Die Tiefenzone würde ich auf einheitlich 200 cm ausweiten, dann die 130 cm und die 80 cm.

Die Frage nach dem Substrat ist immer noch offen, wie es scheint und leider hat noch keiner so richtig was dazu gesagt. Schade.  Ich kann jetzt nur von meinem Teich ausgehen, der, so wie er gebaut ist, ganz akzeptabel funktioniert und kann mitteilen, dass ich gewaschenen Kies 8/16 und 16/32 als "Subtrat" genommen habe. Nun werden sicherlich auch ein paar User vermelden, dass dieser Kies nicht die richtige Wahl ist, womit sie sicherlich auch in gewisser Weise Recht haben. Daher dies bitte nur als Randnotiz einer subjektiven Meinung/Einschätzung aufnehmen. 

Ich habe, wie schon erwähnt, Kies in einer Schütthöhe von etwa 30-40 cm in den jeweiligen Pflanzzonen und darin wachsen auch die Pflanzen, ob gut, schlecht oder verhalten sei mal außen vor. Unterhalb der Kiesschicht habe ich Drainagerohre verlegt, wo das Wasser vom Filter kommend ausströmen kann und die Kiesschicht von unten nach oben, vorbei an den Wurzeln, durchströmen muss. Das nun wahrscheinlich folgende Argument, dass sich in dem Kies der Schmodder absetzt und sich dort verschiedene Keime einnisten oder bilden können, will ich auch gar nicht abstreiten. Ja, das mag so sein, kann ich aber so im Ganzen nicht unkommentiert stehenlassen. Ich hatte ja schon einmal das "Vergnügen" eine solche Kieszone auszuheben und habe nach einigen Jahren Teich - ohne richtige Filterung - eine Sedimentschicht von etwa 1 cm unterhalb der Kiesschicht feststellen müssen. Ja, es stank teilweise auch ganz ordentlich, aber ich meine, dass es weniger Schmodder war, sondern eher Bakterienabrieb bzw. abgestorbene Bakterien, den ich auch in meinen jetzigen Biofilterkammern vorfinde. Es lässt sich hier natürlich besser entsorgen, als unter Tonnen von Kies.  ...keine Frage...

Daher dies nur mal so als Statement von Einem, der irgendein "Substrat" verwendet.


----------



## meikie (17. Juni 2020)

Hi,

Endlich komme ich wieder dazu unseren Schwimmteich weiterzuplanen. Ich habe viel als stiller Leser hier mitgelesen. Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage zum Filter / Vorfilter.

Da ich gerne einen Luftheber als Pumpe einbauen möchte habe ich nach einem geeigneten Vorfilter gesucht.

Spaltsieb fällt ja raus, da zwar auch in Schwerkraft, aber am Ende ein zu hoher Höhenunterschied überwunden werden muss.

Trommler und EBF kommen nicht in Frage, da zu teuer.

Was für ein Vorfilter könntet ihr mir empfehlen?
Evtl. Vortex? Wie sind hier die Erfahrungen?

Ich bin auf diese interessante Lösung von Geißy gestoßen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/optimierter-filter-für-den-luftheber.47412/

__ Hel-X als mechanischer und biologischer Filter. Damit würde dann wohl auch der Filtergraben wegfallen.
Dann könnte man überall eine schöne Uferzone mit Pflanzen machen, die mehr oder weniger fürs Auge sind und weniger zum Filtern. Oder ist mit Hel-X das Wasser zu Nährstoffarm das keine Pflanzen mehr wachsen können?

Warum machen die meisten Schwimmteichbrsitzer die Filtergräben, statt Hel-X?
Das ist in meinen Augen doch sehr viel einfacher.

Man benötigt kein extra Filtergraben und zB ein Austausch wäre vom Handling doch einfacher?

Dieses Konzept läuft wohl schon erfolgreich in einigen Teichen. Glaub vorwiegend oder ausschließlich in Koiteichen.

Liebe Grüße

Michael


----------



## meikie (23. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

jetzt bin ich mal mit meiner ersten Skizze fertig.
Mit sicherer Wahrscheinlichkeit werden wir den Pumpen/Filter von Geisy nachbauen. Dafür durfte ich auch Kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe Geisy

Ich habe jetzt mal die nächste Skizze fertig gestellt. Da wir keinen Filtergraben mehr benötigen, konnte ich den Teich ein wenig verkleinern.

[album=medium]3216[/album]

*Erklärung*:
Die rote Linie ist über Wasserspiegel und trennt die Pflanzenbereiche und den Schwimmteich. Lediglich eine Stelle unten rechts lässt das Oberflächenwasser über ein großes Sieb mit 6mm In den Pflanzenbereich. Das dient quasi als Skimmer.

Von dort kommt das Wasser über zwei DN250 Rohre in die Luftheberkammer.

Wie das Funktioniert, wird in diesem Video gezeigt.
Luftheber+Helixkammer von Norbert Geisler

Von dort gelangt das mechanisch und biologisch gefilterte Wasser in den 2 Pflanzbereich. Und von dort kommt es über eine Stelle wieder zurück in den Schwimmteich.

Zusätzlich gibt es noch an der tiefsten Stelle in der Schwimmzone ein Bodenablauf, der direkt zum Luftheber verläuft.

*Meine Bedenken und Fragen:*

-Ich sehe ein größeres Problem in der schlechten Durchströmung im Schwimmbereich. Wie könnte ich das geschickter planen, dass die Schwimmzone besser durchströmt wird?

-Was würdet ihr nehmen für die Pflanzenzone, Sand oder Kies?

-Wie würdet ihr den Pflanzenbereich aufbauen? Tiefe usw.

Vielleicht fällt Euch auch noch etwas auf. Ich freue mich sehr über Eure Kritik.

Einen schönen Abend.

Liebe Grüße
Meikie


----------



## Geisy (1. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Meikie

Deine Frage zum Bodenablauf beantworte ich mal hier.
Ich benutze keine herkömmlichen Bodenabläufe und Foliendurchführungen. Wenn es die überhaupt gibt für 200er Rohr werden die kaum zu bezahlen sein.
Würde es heute so machen wie z.B. Roland hier. Das 200 Rohr in einer Rinne auf der Folie bis zum Bodenablauf ziehen. So kurz als möglich sollte die Strecke sein.
Das siehst du z.B. hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/attachments/132/132220-2571cadcc2e37b3a12813182f7d8909f.jpg
Dann hat er das so verschmiert mit Mörtel: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/attachments/132/132227-b9ab18d0ce5746443dd5ffaeedfe87a0.jpg
Das ende sieht dann so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/data/attachments/132/132436-25bee002f07d35751364181d7431a067.jpg
wobei ich schauen würde das der Rahmen mit der Folie auf einer Höhe ist. In den Rahmen legst du ein VA Lochblech 50cmx100cm mit einer Lochung 5-10mm.
Sollte der Bodenablauf mal zuviel ziehen kannst du leicht ein paar Löcher mit einer Platte abdecken, damit der SKimmer besser läuft.
Bei Problemen sollte das Lochblech abnehmbar sein damit du mal Sand etc. da entnehmen kannst.

Die zwei 200er Skimmerrohre sollten schräg nach unten in die Ansaugkammer gehen, so kurz und gerade als möglich.
Die enden oben unter Wasser am Ende der Flachwasserzone. Wenn du nun am Anfang der Flachwasserzone eine Lücke in der Verbindung zum Schwimmbereich hast, ist das wie beim Wandskimmer aber mit kaum sichtbaren Höhenunterschied und deutlich Strömung. Dies Lücke würde ich unter Wasserspiegel noch 10cm tief und 30cm breit machen. Sollte zu wenig Strömung kommen kannst du auch da was rein stellen. Schieber werden keine benötigt.
Vor den Ansaugrohren in der Flachwasserzone muß wie besprochen ein Korb fürs grobe sein. Kannst du aus VA Volierendraht biegen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## meikie (1. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Norbert,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ja so habe ich mir es jetzt auch schon gedacht. Kannst du mir sagen, wo ich so ein Rahmen herbekomme?

Wegen dem Skimmer habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten (siehe Bild)
Nummer 1 wäre an der Ost-Seite. Das wäre perfekt, da hier auch der Wind gut helfen würde.
Allerdings müsste ich dann von dem Wandskimmer per Rohr, Unterhalt der Terrasse, in die Flachwasserzone gehen.

Nummer 2 wäre eben auf der Südseite direkt in die Flachwasserzone. Diese Variante wäre natürlich die einfachere, aber eben auch nicht die Optimale.
Was würdest du hier empfehlen?

Den Luftheber würde ich nicht Mittig setzen, sondern dann eher nach unten, Richtung Flachwasserzone. Dann sind die Skimmerrohre kürzer. Den Bodenablauf könnte ich ja ins Eck noch ein wenig tiefer führen.

Vielen Dank.

Meikie


----------



## Mushi (1. Okt. 2020)

Bodenabläufe gibt es in jeder beliebigen Größe und die sind auch bezahlbar. In 75438 kannt Du gerne einen Luftheberteich anschauen.





_View: https://youtu.be/p9E386oSSR4_


Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## meikie (2. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Frank,

ich bräuchte einen Bodenablauf mit einem Anschluss für ein KG200 Rohr. Da habe ich bisher tatsächlich nur eins gefunden für ca. 500€.

Aber so wie Geisy schon schreibt. Für meine Zwecke macht es sowieso Sinn den Bodenablauf selbst du bauen.

Danke auch für das Video. Vielleicht kommt ich noch auf ein Besuch bei dir zurück. Wohne in Öhringen bei Heilbronn.

LG


----------



## Mushi (2. Okt. 2020)

Mega-Koi baut Bodenabläufe in allen Größen. Ein DN200 Bodenablauf wäre für Deine Teichgröße zu klein. Öhringen sind 80 km.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## meikie (2. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Frank,

ich sehe hier auch nur Bodenabläufe für KG110 und KG160. Warum sollte ein KG200 Rohr zu klein sein?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mushi (2. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Meikie,

Mega-Koi baut die Bodenabläufe individuell, Du kannst auch DN250 und größer bestellen. Ein DN200 Rohr ist für 35.000 l/h gut.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (2. Okt. 2020)

Bei drei 200er Rohre wie bei Meikie laufen dann 105000l/h, das ist doch nicht schlecht für einen Schwimmteich.


----------



## Mushi (2. Okt. 2020)

Drei sind gut und wenn der Dreck tatsächlich oben anfällt, sind zwei Skimmer in Ordnung. Der Boden wird durch die Übergewichtung der Skimmer nicht unbedingt sauber bleiben, denn eine ausgeprägte Kreisströmung wird schwierig. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## Geisy (3. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Meikie

Hier mal ein Testaufbau für dich wegen deiner Frage zum Skimmer.




Ich würde nach dem Durchgang das Volumen im Graben direkt wieder größer machen, wenn du nicht breiter werden willst dann halt tiefer. z.B. 30Breit und 30cm Tief.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## meikie (3. Okt. 2020)

Hi,
wow vielen Dank. Mir stellt sich jetzt noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich 2x KG200 habe und nur ein Zulauf von 30x10cm.
Kann diese kleine Lücke die 2 Rohre mit ausreichend Wasser versorgen?
LG


----------



## Geisy (4. Okt. 2020)

Moin Meikie

Dann mach an Punkt 2 auch so eine Lücke hin, die du dann wenn nicht gebraucht zu stellen kannst.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Geisy (30. Aug. 2022)

Hallo

Ich antworte mal hier auf deine Frage, da diese zu deinem Teich gehört. 
Nach dem Abreinigen des Helix kommt noch Mulm aus dem Filter der anschließend sedimentieren/sich ablegen soll.
Diesen Mulm musst du je nach Menge 1-2mal im Jahr absaugen. Ob das zwischen Pflanzen gut geht kommt auf die Pflanzen an. Da sind Bürsten leichter raus zu nehmen und der Bereich zu reinigen.
Pflanzen sehen aber schöner aus.
Egal was du nimmst das soll keine Wand werden wo das Wasser durch gedrückt werden soll sondern ist nur zur Beruhigung und Verteilung über die ganze Fläche in dem Bereich. Das Wasser darf also drüber her oder seitlich vorbei an den Teilen die du verbaust. Wichtig ist das das Wasser langsam und gleichmäßig über die ganze Fläche verteilt fließt. 
Der Kammerer spricht z.B. von einer optimalen Fliessgeschwindigkeit von 0,7cm/sec zum sedimentieren.


----------



## bernias (30. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Meikie:
wie weit seid ihr denn mit Eurem Teich-Vorhaben?
Immer noch so viel Technik geplant / gebaut?
Mein Teich hat als einzige "Technik" einen Oberflächenabsauger. Das Wasser ist klar, etwas in die bräunliche Richtung, da ich etwas 'Moorerde' in einer Pflanzzone eingebrcht habe.


----------



## meikie (30. Aug. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Hallo Meikie:
> wie weit seid ihr denn mit Eurem Teich-Vorhaben?
> Immer noch so viel Technik geplant / gebaut?
> Mein Teich hat als einzige "Technik" einen Oberflächenabsauger. Das Wasser ist klar, etwas in die bräunliche Richtung, da ich etwas 'Moorerde' in einer Pflanzzone eingebrcht habe.


Hi,
hm eigentlich habe ich nicht viel Teichtechnik geplant.
Ein 400er Luftheber, ca. 300L Helix und das war’s. Der Luftheber wird von einem Skimmer und einer Bodenabsaugung beliefert.
Ansonsten habe ich noch einen kleinen Skimmer an dem eine AquaForte Pumpe hängt.
Dieser bespeist den Wasserfall. Mehr FilterTechnik werde ich im ersten Step nicht haben.

Ansonsten bin ich in den Endzügen.


----------



## bernias (30. Aug. 2022)

.... ohhhhh, Du bist in den Endzügen.....
Hoffentlich doch nicht!


----------



## meikie (30. Aug. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> .... ohhhhh, Du bist in den Endzügen.....
> Hoffentlich doch nicht!


??
Bin aktuell dabei, die Pflanzenzone und Flachwasserzone zu Mauern und zu Modelieren.


----------



## meikie (30. Aug. 2022)

*Habe schon deinen Teichbau-Thread gefunden *


bernias schrieb:


> Hallo Meikie:
> wie weit seid ihr denn mit Eurem Teich-Vorhaben?
> Immer noch so viel Technik geplant / gebaut?
> Mein Teich hat als einzige "Technik" einen Oberflächenabsauger. Das Wasser ist klar, etwas in die bräunliche Richtung, da ich etwas 'Moorerde' in einer Pflanzzone eingebrcht habe.


Wie hast du deine Filterzone bestückt?Mit viel Pflanzen oder mit viel Substrat?


----------



## bernias (30. Aug. 2022)

Eine eigene Filterzone habe ich nicht. Ca. 50% vom Teich ist Pflanzenzone; noch nicht alles bewachsen.
Also da sind 3-5cm Lehm-Sand-Gemisch drin und darüber so 6-8cm Betonsand.
Unterwasserpflanzen, Pflanzen für die bis -40cm und für bis -15/20cm Zone.
An manchen Stellen ist etas "Sumpf" und das, was da wächst.
Seerose und Teichmummel sind in Kübeln.


----------

